# new post button



## Ian.B (Apr 21, 2016)

I disappear for a few week or so someone nicks the new post button. I tried the local cop shop but they to ask Victoria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2016)

It's still there Ian.  Where are you looking?


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 21, 2016)

just change my post; so where is it ??


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 21, 2016)

not on my page; I know it's there but where is there


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe I'm missing the point, but I clearly see a 'New Thread' button, except behind a 'Read-only' category (which makes sense). Perhaps you didn't realize that a new 'Thread' is a new first post?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 21, 2016)

Actually, Ian is missing his New Posts button. I still have it:


 

But Ian doesn't. It's a mystery.


----------



## cmphoto (Apr 21, 2016)

Mines gone too, but there is a link on the right side of the page.
It's right under "Members online now"
Cliff


----------



## clee01l (Apr 21, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Actually, Ian is missing his New Posts button. I still have it:
> View attachment 7563
> 
> But Ian doesn't. It's a mystery.


It was a mystery for a while for me too.   Ian (and me) have zoomed our forum browser window too large to accommodate all of the menu items.  Recently Victoria added a new menu item "Unanswered Threads"   (Quite a wordy menu item).  When that happened and when your window was Zoomed past a certain point, menu items were moved under a sub menu represented by the ellipsis (...)   Unfortunately, instead of dropping the right most menu items, the new forum software consumes the first menu items instead.  It's an annoyance, but the price we have to pay of old eyes and small screens.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 21, 2016)

Ah, new posts (multiple). I use a bookmark with a direct link to new posts: Recent Posts | Lightroom Forums


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2016)

Ah, ok, I'll see if I can track it down.  Thanks.

(And as a side point, there's a New Posts link right at the bottom of the page too)


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 22, 2016)

I have tracked the problem down; when my screen is at 150% (often) the new post button disappears out to the left 

That doesn't happen on the other forum with this program


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 22, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ah, ok, I'll see if I can track it down.  Thanks.
> 
> (And as a side point, there's *a New Posts link right at the bottom *of the page too)



thanks; thats my something new for the today


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> I have tracked the problem down; when my screen is at 150% (often) the new post button disappears out to the left
> 
> That doesn't happen on the other forum with this program


This is what I discovered too. See my earlier post for the reason.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 22, 2016)

clee01l said:


> This is what I discovered too. See my earlier post for the reason.



I did see it thanks. all understood; get better 'puter glasses


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 22, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> I did see it thanks. all understood; get better 'puter glasses



Or make a bookmark in your browser for 'New Posts'. That's how I always go to the forums.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 22, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Or make a bookmark in your browser for 'New Posts'. That's how I always go to the forums.



Me, too.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 23, 2016)

I tried that once; not here and it didn't work; however I now have a newpost b/mark 
thanks for that


----------

